# Is it better for you to have heat in the bedroom??



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

During one of those idle thinking moments whilst making the beds, :roll: I wondered if it was healthier to have a heated bedroom, or like us, have a small window open and no heat. We both grew up in the days when, in the winter, we could scrape the ice off the inside of the windows as no one had, or could afford, central heating and only in the last 3 years have we had central heating upstairs (we did have other forms of heating but rarely used it)

So, which is healthiest?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not sure which is healthier for you, I do know which is more comfortable !!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure if it is related but the year I spent in a rented flat with just an ineffective coal fire in the living room and freezing cold everywhere else I didn't get a single cold or sniffle and despite eating lots (well I had to keep warm somehow) I didn't put on any weight  
Some mornings I would wake up with frost on the bed covers but I did seem to be healthy

Chris


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

cold bedrooms :lol: :lol: 

and you wonder why the english male is nt noted for or associated with "european male's" prowess in the bedroom :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Turn the heat up and the health benefits are exercize and a slimmer ageing population.... you can hardly blame it on diet can you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

spatz1 said:


> cold bedrooms :lol: :lol:
> 
> and you wonder why the english male is nt noted for or associated with "european male's" prowess in the bedroom :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol:


After being together for nearly 50 years and with 4 lovely sons, I dont think I need worry on that score :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If the room is ventilated properly it will not get fuggy and damp, many people simply boost the heating and don't ever open windows - IMO that is unhealthy as bugs tend to stay around and infect......  :roll: 

IMO the room should be comfortably warm when going to bed and getting up, should be ventilated daily during the day and if possible a small window left open overnight.......  

now, I know people will say that wastes heat, so set up the system so it only heats during the time needed - e.g. zoned heating and room thermostat :wink: 

The window can be shut while the room is being heated and then opened, we have thick curtains (and shutters) which keep the heat in. The shutters (OK this is France!) raise the temperature (or stop it dropping) by about 3-4C and there is a noticable difference if they are open or shut.

The downside of shutters is that light is kept out and it is VERY difficult to wake up without the clues of daylight! :lol: It is quite possible to still be comfortably asleep at 9.30 - so not good if you have to go out to work!!!!!

Dave 
(in one of my rare awake moments!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

its ok when in the bed its when you have to get up in the night.

remember those days when you tried to look outside and you thought it was foggy and it was a thick layer of ice inside :lol: 

prefer warm now

john


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Penquin didn't really make it clear. We have no central heating - a woodburner in the lounge and in the kitchen/diner and an electric heater in our bedroom. The bedroom heater comes on for an hour morning and evening. I get out most nights for a quick trip to the loo and despite no heating overnight I'm ok as long as I'm quick. But then, who needs to be wandering around in the middle of the night??

I thought I'd miss the central heating when we moved here but I've been pleasantly surprised!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Our bedroom windows are opened wide first thing in the morning (before I get up!) and closed in the evening.
When we go to bed they are open slightly.
She only believes in 'fresh and exhilarating' and I will never persuade her differently :roll:

PS. We do have CH but it's not on during the night.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

For many years we always had the bedroom quite warm and toasty. Then we one year a crowd of us took off on our motorbikes over easter to go camping at Melderslo in Holland. It was bitterly cold and we even had snow overnight. Thank goodness the site had a great bar that did a hot breakfast and evening meal.

But since then we've found it hard not to have a window open no matter what the weather and the heating on just enough to make sure the inside of the windows don't get frosted


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

About to find out the answer. Been hanging paper in the bedroom today and had removed the radiator. In my haste to replace it I cross threaded the nut b***ering up the fitting. I've opened a bottle of wine and decide to tough it out tonight :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

poor you, fancy having to resort to spending a night without heating, will one bottle be enough or shall i send round a couple more. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It depends on how old you are and your blood pressure etc. A too cold bedroom ( ie frost on the inside of the windows cold) can be bad for you if you are getting on a bit and /or have high blood pressure. Cold temperatures tend to raise BP anyway.

It's always a good idea to have a window open a crack, more especially with modern houses which tend to be draught-proofed and well-insulated. It prevents condensation as well- always a good thing if you're the one to mop it up !

The same principle applies when going outside in very cold weather; wear a hat anyway and don't go out at all if you have high BP or respiratory problems.

G


----------

